# Gave my F350 a transplant



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im usually MIA in here during the summer due to work. However, I have found some time to do some work to my plow truck.

As most of you know, I am working on my F-Superduty off and on.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=146385

Well, I plow with my F350.









It had a beat to hell, worn out 351 in it. blown head gaskets, oil leaks, you name it, it was wrong. Plug a heater core in 10 miles from oil contamination.

About a year ago, I picked up a 460, with transmission, and all wiring and computer. 90,000 miles on it. Rebuilt the transmission and put all new gaskets in the 460, along with having the heads totally redone.

I yanked the 351 out in June, along with all the wiring, and transmission etc. Sold it all to a guy I know who wanted it as a core to rebuild.

Plopped the 460 in, with a good set of headers. Fired it up, realized I had a ground off because the dash was all lit up freaky like. No headlights, or driver side marker lights, with the high beam indicator on LOL

But it had a ting to it… Didn't run it long, and yanked it back out…

The oil pump driveshaft became dislodged, and had ZERO oil pressure.

OFF to the machine shop.

Spun 1 rod bearing, not even a full revolution.

The damage was done though. All new bearings, new cam, new distributor, new oil cooler, new oil pump, new pretty much everything. The cylinders had .0035 wear in them, so it got bored .020 over with new pistons.

needless to say, I wasn't happy about the bill, BUT, it'll be allll new

I finally got the 460 back from the engine shop last week!









Ill post some more photos later, and updates as they come about.

But, It should run pretty damn good!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You thought I would not find this new thread !!!!!
Good luck and I will keep quiet end even humble myself.... for now


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use to plow with a 460 5 speed that was a plow truck Good luck


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome. Would love more pics of the truck.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

thelettuceman;1848182 said:


> You thought I would not find this new thread !!!!!
> Good luck and I will keep quiet end even humble myself.... for now


LOL I didn't think you WOULDNT find it!



Antlerart06;1848198 said:


> I use to plow with a 460 5 speed that was a plow truck Good luck


I used to plow with a 300 inline 6 with a 4 speed, that was ROUGH lol

But this should plow much better than the 351.



allagashpm;1848235 said:


> Wow that looks awesome. Would love more pics of the truck.


Thanks!

Ill get some more photos up later, I have a lot more on my phone, than what I have on my online galleries.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I got some photos of the truck before, and after, and process of all of it.

Truck on the trailer.









Buddy of mine working on getting the 351 motor mounts off.









Motor Out, with the 460 mounts in.









Truck without the drivetrain.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

351 and transmission on the floor









460 Going in









Pretty much complete, before removal of it again.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

New exhaust front to back. Hedman Hedders with mid pipe. Diesel Cat converter for inspection reasons, and a hooker 4" in/out muffler with a 6.4 diesel tail pipe section and 5" Tip. It sounded pretty good for the short time it ran.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

After removal…. We yanked the oil pan off.









Yeah, didn't look good. The oil pump drive shaft came dislodged. Not sure how, but thats what happened because thats the retaining ring for the driveshaft laying in the oil pan…

So, a little fast forwarding. About 2 months.

I picked up an OLDER style oil cooler setup off a different 460.









Ordered up a new cooler itself









Going to have new lines made, or flush the old lines out. But this replaces the factory water/oil cooler that was factory that COULD be contaminated. A factory replacement is nearly impossible to locate.

Degreased, needle scaled, and wire wheeled the crossmember and as much of the frame rails as I could get to. Primed, and painted them black.

Replaced the Power Steering Return line, and Pressure line. Since they rotted off….

You can kind of see the brake lines on the frame here. We broke ONE when installing the headers previously.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

460 came back home all wrapped up.









At this point, it became evident that the brake lines needed repaired. I took the initiative and replaced all of the hard lines on the truck. I broke the line behind each nut except the only stock line on the truck that ran from the master to the front brake lines. It came off easily.

Replaced them all with the Nickel Copper lines that are supposed to be the BEST.










And this brings us up to today.

Yesterday the exhaust gaskets came. Ive heard of nothing but good from RemFlex exhaust gaskets. 100% graphite, at 1/8" thick.










Hopefully I can get this baby rolling, because were down into the 30's for lows all week. Its a matter of time before it starts to snow and this truck needs to be 100%!!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

As for Engine Specs, an what needed done…

I had the machine shop strip the Engine down, and inspect it all.

Found that the one rod bearing spun slightly, not even a full turn.

And that the bores were .0035" and .0045" OVER tolerance.

The LEFT bank of the engine bank had severe rotting as they told me, and they decked both head mounting surfaces on the block.

The Crank got polished up, and reinstalled

All new high end quality bearings.

Bored and honed the block .020" over with new cast pistons.

Everything was cleaned, and magna fluxed, and painted.

Put in 4 new pushrods, since 4 of them got burnt.

New Oil pump drive shaft, again. lol

Installed a Comp 342-55-5 Camshaft

Which required new Comp valve springs in the heads.

8 new lifters.

Then fully assembled as you saw in the photos.

Previous work to the heads, which was before I even put it in the truck, was that they got decked, cleaned, and had the valve seats and valves re-cut. New valve stem seals, along with the usual cleaning and magna fluxing.

All in all, i should have a good, long running, powerful 460!

Should plow a LOT better than the 351.

AND, to make some of you laugh a little.

When the truck was drivetrain-less. We measured the wheel well, to floor.

Then put the 460 in, and the transmission etc.

It sunk less than an one inch. I was pretty impressed lol


I also forgot to mention, I have to replace the U-Joints in the rear driveshaft. They are toast lol


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice build, but if you had it out and redid heads, and decked etc, why not replace all push rods and lifters?


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sawboy;1848532 said:


> Nice build, but if you had it out and redid heads, and decked etc, why not replace all push rods and lifters?


The lifters were replaced when the engine got totally redone. (2nd time)

I didn't do them the first time because they were fine when I tore the engine down to have the heads redone.

Only 4 push rods got replaced because the other 4 were in good condition.

The engine was a low mile engine.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a nice OBS. Original paint?


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

FordFisherman;1848573 said:


> Thats a nice OBS. Original paint?


Thank you.

Its a great looking truck, too bad it was BEAT by its previous owners.

I bought it in poor shape. Radio was gone, Wiring was hacked, fuses bypassed, dead fish and worms under the seat. Green paint on the interior and all over the bed…. Worn out U joints, steel wheels, loose shocks, bad brake lines, rotted oil pan, stock plugs and wires….

It LOOKED nice, but was just never kept up.


































So, I basically CLEANED, and replaced everything I could. Changed the look, put the alcoa's off my 95 on it and shined it up.

But, yeah, its factory paint. The passenger door, and both fenders are starting to rot from the inside out, So those are going to need replacing soon.

And the best part is, its been a plow truck its whole life since 1996!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice. Im already ahead of you on panel replacement. Mines been a plow truck all
its life also.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't want to replace panels! lol

I love the Light Opel Grey Metallic color. Thats a sharp truck!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sharp trucks. I like the look of those older F series fords.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Grassman09;1849020 said:


> Sharp trucks. I like the look of those older F series fords.


Thanks

I find it hard to own anything other than.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

weareweird69;1849022 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I find it hard to own anything other than.


I see that now. lol


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Its an addiction LOL


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic job - that looks beautiful - congrats!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Diesel Cat converter for inspection reasons ...... 

Of course Edward Snowden and The NSA already knew about this. And now we all know.

Good lookin' trucl !!!!!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

MajorDave;1849056 said:


> Fantastic job - that looks beautiful - congrats!


Thanks!



thelettuceman;1849064 said:


> Diesel Cat converter for inspection reasons ......
> 
> Of course Edward Snowden and The NSA already knew about this. And now we all know.
> 
> Good lookin' trucl !!!!!


haha It just has to be there! Just visual emissions around here.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm anxiuos to know how the 460 performs versus the 351 once you get it up and running. several years ago when i was looking to replace my 86 F250 with a 95-97 F350, i searched specifically for the 351. not because i had anything against a 460, its just that i've never owned one and i knew the windsor small blocks pretty well as my '86 had one and so have all my older mustangs.

My 96 F350 performs just fine with its mostly stock 351, e4od and 4.10 gears, but there are times when pulling a trailer uphill that i wish it had a bit more....

you may have already seen it, but here's an old thread detailing some of the work done on the 96.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

linckeil;1849515 said:


> i'm anxiuos to know how the 460 performs versus the 351 once you get it up and running. several years ago when i was looking to replace my 86 F250 with a 95-97 F350, i searched specifically for the 351. not because i had anything against a 460, its just that i've never owned one and i knew the windsor small blocks pretty well as my '86 had one and so have all my older mustangs.
> 
> My 96 F350 performs just fine with its mostly stock 351, e4od and 4.10 gears, but there are times when pulling a trailer uphill that i wish it had a bit more....
> 
> ...


I read your thread. And very nice work!

I pretty much did the same thing to my truck when I got it.

Put FMS steel headers on. New oil pan. NNew oil pump. All new brake lines and gas tanks.

It was good. Plowed well. But it towed poorly. And hauled poorly. I wasn't happy with the 351 at all. I've had all the engines so far. And out of all of them....

The 4.9 and 7.5 you can't go wrong with. A 5.0 dosent belong in a truck. And a 5.8 belongs in an F150 and smaller.

The 7.3 is good for everything eexcept cold starts lol

That's just my take.

I should be extremely happy with the 460. My old 351 only got 10 Mpg max ever. Even higway cruising.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I also got MOST of the stuff back onto the engine. Leaving the crank pulley off for clearance.

Gotta get the flywheel back on, and the electrical, and that should be it.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Did some work to the engine today.

I had to spend most of my day on my dads 1980 dump fixing lights…. lol

I got the oil cooler lines back from the hose shop.



















Just made sure they fit, and cleared the block.

Just hope they clear the power steering now…

Got the lines installed on the cooler, since that end didn't swivel on the fitting.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Then mounted it in the truck. Its going to be CLOSE for the short line to reach the fitting on the oil adapter.




























AND, in removing the stock lines from the cooler, I ripped the end off the cooler. No biggie since I was replacing it anyway. I did have plans on reusing the cooler however as a tranny cooler possibly.

But, in the end, it worked out since when I ripped the fitting off, I found a few strands of what looks like wire wheel wire pieces.

This led to the new lines, because WHO knows what is in them….










That is all for today. lol


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

More stuff….

Needed a Crank Case Breather hose for the oil filler tube. Well, I didn't have one, and It need to make a 180* bend. So after dumbing around the parts store, I found a tube that was almost perfect.










Got the oil filter adapter mounted up how I want it, I think…









Ill find out when its in, and I goto hook the lines up, which SHOULD be tomorrow.

And, the whole, I left the AIR pump bracket off for clearance reasons. ITS TIGHT going in there with the flywheel on the engine.










I mocked everything up and made sure I had room for everything, the only issue will be the Oil Cooler lines really. Thats about it.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have pictures posted anywhere of:
1982 Ford F150
1993 Ford Lightning
2003 Ford Mustang Cobra


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

thelettuceman;1853202 said:


> Do you have pictures posted anywhere of:
> 1982 Ford F150
> 1993 Ford Lightning
> 2003 Ford Mustang Cobra


Of course. Why do you ask lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

So I can throw darts at the pictures!!!!!! LOL :waving:


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Toss away lol




























The 82 is long gone. Sold it last fall. Not sure what happened to it :/


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, the truck is in the garage.










The engine is in, with the transmission mated to it.

Ran into a problem with the oil filter adapter.










If you look, you can't get an oil filter on the adapter… Thats after I rotated it up to get away from the cross member.










This was what happened to the oil filter lol

All because I don't have the 460 cross member…

Anyway, parts are ordered, and will be here tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, Got the parts today. Should be running tomorrow!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

weareweird69;1855395 said:


> Well, Got the parts today. Should be running tomorrow!


FWIW you may want to consider a remote oil filter so every time you change the filter you don't have oil running down the cross member,etc....
One of these days when I'm feeling ambitious I'm going to put one on mine.
BTW a 7.5l is great for pushing snow.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm doing. My 5.8 cross member won't allow the 7.5 oil filter assembly.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

weareweird69;1855428 said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. My 5.8 cross member won't allow the 7.5 oil filter assembly.


Ahhhhh...... I haven't bought one yet, what did you end up getting?


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hayden 291 from summit


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

But you need to change the block fitting if your ditching the oil cooler


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some photos of today.

Its all in.










Remote mount is all done.



















I actually drilled and tapped the frame for the filter mount.

AND, as I was filling the radiator, Im sitting there thinking to myself, why is the coolant going in so well…










THAT EXPLAINS IT.

AND, it won't start. Not sure whats going on with that.

Needless to say, the engine shop will be getting a phone call tomorrow at some point.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh man that sucks......... Freeze plug is a pretty simple task. 
If it was me I'd be wondering what else is hosed up, like the Timing chain is off a couple teeth.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well. The shop is pretty decent. It is possible it's an honest mistake. If messing with the distributor fixes it. I'm not worried. But the freeze plug urks me.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Ughh that sucks. Maybe that leak was there all along? Where did you get the 460? Figuring the shop didn't run the motor before you dropped it in from what happened with the bearing.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

The whole engine got worked over. New everything. They don't have an engine dyno so I know it wasn't ran.

The leak wasn't there before. Because I had it in the truck and filled up for a week before I yanked it back out again


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

that blows. any decent shop absolutely would have replaced the freezeout plugs when going through the block. sh!t happens. hopefully it can be repaired without removing the engine.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

They did lol

Just a bum plug. He said that it happens and is common on 460 engines due to shallow freeze plugs.

Anyway they gave me the parts and tool to drive a new one in. Not a huge deal. Just a ****** location.

Anyway. It runs. Distributor was 180 out. Each time I checked it must have been on the exhuast stroke. Each of the 5 times l checled.....

Runs good though!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Had to put new rear wheel cylinders on for the brakes. Ended up destroying a drum, and I found a few broken springs. So I had to replace all that too, and the rear axle brake lines.

After I did all that, I had my dad help me put the hood back on, and I backed it out of the garage under its own power!

Tomorrow if time permits, I will be bleeding the brakes, and fixing the freeze plug. But I don't foresee that happening tomorrow with the amount of stuff that needs done as well.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I can donate my time to the project with this guarantee ..... The truck will never run ... LOL


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just donate some blood. I think Ill be doing that tomorrow replacing this freeze plug…


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck with the repair. Don't scrape any knuckles.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm already pretty beat up from it. Bruises cuts scrapes lol


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, the freeze plug went WELL. It took all day, and I killed my fingers…

Anyway, after that, the timing cover started leaking. Looks like it was a poor installation basically.










Waiting on gaskets, and a new timing cover. But they are fronting the cost, so its all good.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well.

This should say it all.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Lookin good.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks. It runs good. Sounds good. No leaks...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

weareweird69;1860997 said:


> Thanks. It runs good. Sounds good. No leaks...


What are you running for exhaust?


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hedman headers. Midlength with Hedman "Y" pipe that's 3". Into a cat. Then up to 4". Through a Hooker Maximum flow muffler. Then out a 4" tailpipe off a 6.4 diesel truck with a 5" tip. Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

weareweird69;1861104 said:


> Hedman headers. Midlength with Hedman "Y" pipe that's 3". Into a cat. Then up to 4". Through a Hooker Maximum flow muffler. Then out a 4" tailpipe off a 6.4 diesel truck with a 5" tip. Lol


Lol..... Sounds like Johny Cash lyrics....


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol. A little


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Got the new universals put in the rear drive shaft. reinstalled the front drive shaft and skid plate. 

I have to replace the passenger rear drum, it might be warped, and then do a little brake work. 

Also have to bend up the dipstick tube so its useful. They apparently don't make an aftermarket dipstick for this oil pan...


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Got the brakes all figured out. And working very nice.

Took it for a 20 some mile trip. Did good. 









Put the plow on it, to go another 20 miles tomorrow, and make sure the plow is all up to snuff.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

looks good - although plow could use some paint...

so now that you have some miles on it, what are your initial thoughts on the 351 vs 460?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1867736 said:


> looks good - although plow could use some paint...
> 
> so now that you have some miles on it, what are your initial thoughts on the 351 vs 460?


I was thinking the same thing about the plow, nice clean looking trucks and then rusty plow......:laughing:


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive painted that plow a few times. I just need to have it sand blasted and painted. lol

But it'll get a new moldboard. This one has a few holes :/

As for the 351 vs 460

Night and day, the truck doesn't work nearly as hard to just drive, and the torque is hands down better.

I am 100% satisfied. Its no street machine, but it sounds good, and has the power to get it done.


----------



## 1996f250460plow (Nov 8, 2011)

Can you take a video of the exhaust?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You would have better visibility with out the cap on. Are you keeping something in the bed. Truck looks good.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

thelettuceman;1869147 said:


> You would have better visibility with out the cap on. Are you keeping something in the bed. Truck looks good.


Totally 5000% agree. Its coming off.

I keep all my spare parts and tools in the bed.

I have a tonneau cover here thats going to go in.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Why do you need spare parts? ... LOL


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol. Plow parts!!! Pins. Oil. Hoses. Lol


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

As a conclusion.

The truck seems to be 100% complete now.

I put a coat of paint on the plow, replaced both outer tie rod ends, changed the oil, and tightened up some loose hose clamps.

I had to straighten out the dipstick to make it work with the headers, and thats it.

Project COMPLETE.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just read the whole build. Very nice job on everything!! That is one beautiful truck!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you.

It's 100% now. Just had the windows re tinted yesterday lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Even I (your internet enemy) must compliment you on the truck. Very Nice !!!!!!


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

thelettuceman;1886463 said:


> Even I (your internet enemy) must compliment you on the truck. Very Nice !!!!!!


I'm shocked. Thank you!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Truck looks great, nice job.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

L.I.Mike;1886872 said:


> Truck looks great, nice job.


Thanks!

It was a pain lo


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

New tint!



















Did 25%

Couldn't help myself. Original plan was 35%, then I dropped it off, walked in, and 25% came out of my mouth lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice tint job. Did you do that ?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i like the look of tint, but why make it any more difficult to see outside of your plow truck when your out trying to make money in what are already bad enough conditions? i never really understood that. i guess if you're dead set on the looks of tint, then you deal with the compromised visibility at night. 

anyway, i think it looks good, but tint will never be on my plow truck.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I pay for it to be done. I suck at it.

And I usually have the window down when plowing. And I have good lights and where I plow it's lit up really well.

Plus my eyes don't deal with glare well for some reason so tint is almost needed so I can focus


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Very nice job


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you.

I drove it home yesterday, since the work was all done....


Get to the driveway, which is 18 miles away from where I was working on it, and all of a sudden... MASSIVE exhaust leak.

Missing 3 of 6 collector bolts...

So drove it BACK today, and replaced the stock collector hardware with all new grade 8 bolts, with lock washers lol

That should fix that.

It was fun driving that 18 miles open header HAHAHHAA


----------

